# Rockets Bring Back Conroy, Let Temple Go



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> With his second 10-day contract complete, guard Garrett Temple was told after Monday's game he would not be signed for the remainder of the season.
> 
> “I think I wasn't here just playing for the Rockets, even though I was here,” he said. “It was more of an audition for the rest of the league.”
> 
> ...


http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/6892378.html



> Rookie guard Garrett Temple, after completing two 10-day contracts with the Houston Rockets, is getting a chance to win a job with the Sacramento Kings.
> 
> The Kings have offered Temple a 10-day contract and expect to add him to their roster this week, according to NBA front-office sources.


http://espn.go.com/blog/truehoop/post/_/id/13914/kings-offer-temple-10-day-contract


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Lo I dont get this move.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

You can't give a player three 10 day contracts. If you want to keep him you have to sign him for the rest of the season. Houston didn't want to do that evidently. At least that's the way I recall it. I looked it up once and I think a ten day contract is worth around 20 or 25 thousand. I believe Stephen Graham made like 120 thousand on 10 day contracts when he was a rookie. So you can make a decent living just barely being an NBA player.


----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Diable said:


> You can't give a player three 10 day contracts. If you want to keep him you have to sign him for the rest of the season. Houston didn't want to do that evidently. At least that's the way I recall it. I looked it up once and I think a ten day contract is worth around 20 or 25 thousand. I believe Stephen Graham made like 120 thousand on 10 day contracts when he was a rookie. So you can make a decent living just barely being an NBA player.


But I thought they waived Cook to sign Temple?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Legend-Like said:


> But I thought they waived Cook to sign Temple?


Yeah, but we signed him to a 10-day contract, not for the whole season.


----------

